# Savage 12fv s 204



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I just purchased this gun and didn't even realize it was a single shot until I got it home, no biggie. but I couldn't find it anywhere on the internet to see what it costs normally, a co worker has the same but his is the 4+1, same gun other wise. I paid $439 for the gun at Gunnies. It is used but apperantly not much at all, maybe why it was returned. Anybody know anything about it.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Many ultimate-accuracy-oriented prairie dog hunters prefer the solid, more rigid action of a single shot bolt (no magazine cut-out) for the very ultimate in accuracy. They have no issue in loading one round at a time in shooting long distances. The barrel cools a bit more in between as well. Many of us here in Utah that shoot at running or multiple targets like jackrabbits and coyotes may find this a less-than-desirable trait - so single-shots are a very personal thing.
The Savage 12FV caters to this minority.
It runs about $200 less than the same Model 12 with a magazine, and your cost was about $200 less than the rifle _wholesales_ for - so it is a good deal.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I kinda knew that but do they not make the single shot in this model anymore? cuz if you get on savages web site the only model 12 single shots are the low profile and the Long Range Precision Varminter. Which my gun is neither.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

See below. I own a .204 in the FV and love it. Mine has the blind box magazine, but I use it as a single shot ( I only put in one round at a time). A very accurate varmint rifle for the money. You'll love it.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I know I have to wait until christmas my wife says. The blind box is what my co works had too. but mine is just a sold chamber with no hidden box.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Does it have a bull barrel? I love my single shot while it is a break action single shot I still go through rounds on it. I just bought one of those allen gun sleeves to hold my rounds on the stock. I praise the .204 for being the most accurate gun that I have ever shot out to 300 yards. When I originally took it out the range to sight it in I thought that I wasnt even getting on the paper then as I approached my target at 100 yards it turns out that my rounds were hitting the black center of my targets everytime!!! Other shooters would inspect my groups touching each other and assume that I had spent endless hours on the range. The low recoil and muzzle flash drive my confidence beyond my capabilities with any of my other guns. A single shot bolt action should be a tac driver. Too bad the round is not heavy enough to got out farther.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

15 inch drop out to 400 yds. and very accurate. It fights the wind pretty darn good, better then I ever thought it would. For small vermin (P-dog size) it is my go to gun(s). I was shooting with .45 last week and that .204 hits pretty dang hard. Punched some nice holes in some kind of tank he brought out. Very thick steel. :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> 15 inch drop out to 400 yds. and very accurate. It fights the wind pretty darn good, better then I ever thought it would. For small vermin (P-dog size) it is my go to gun(s). I was shooting with .45 last week and that .204 hits pretty dang hard. Punched some nice holes in some kind of tank he brought out. Very thick steel. :mrgreen:


You guys went shooting and didn't invite me? -8/- **O**


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

It does have the bull barrel, I'm not disapointed by any means just curious. Can't wait to take it out but like I said wife says I have to wait until christmas. Also does that Allen cartridge holder hold the 204 very good? I have one on all my rifles so I would put one on the 204 if it holds good.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Frisco Pete said:


> It runs about $200 less than the same Model 12 with a magazine, and your cost was about $200 less than the rifle _wholesales_ for - so it is a good deal.


thanks frisco didn't even read this part did you add it later or did I just miss it?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I was also reading where it said the 204 with the 39 grain bullet at 300 yard with a 10 mph cross wind would move 7.8 inches 3 inches less than the 55 grain 223 bullet. Info off the Federal Ammo web site.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> I was also reading where it said the 204 with the 39 grain bullet at 300 yard with a 10 mph cross wind would move 7.8 inches 3 inches less than the 55 grain 223 bullet. Info off the Federal Ammo web site.


Before I bought my 1st. .204 I was out to the Lee Kay Center on a windy rainy day. Next to the bench I was on there was a young lady shooting a "new caliber, a .204". I was shooting my .223 super duper Savage Police Sniper that I'm very proud of. She quickly put me to shame.  She was closer to the bull and tighter groups. That .204 flat out shoots.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I havent lost a cartridge because of the allen sleeve yet. I bet you that savage is an absolute tack driver though. I was over at cal ranch the other day and I noticed that they have varmint grenades that are 26 grains for the .204. If the 32 grain hornadys travel at 4225 fps how fast can a 26 grain varmint grenade travel? My guess is that out running factory loads for the 17 remington and the 220 swift will not be hard. The .204 is even more consistent than either load aswell. Pretty impressive for a load to hold its own against a 22-250 with much less recoil. It might just be for the fact that I own a .204 but I praise mine and have it up on a pedestal compared to the rest of my guns. A is for Accuracy.


----------

